# Dark Phoenix: Düstere Szenen im zweiten Trailer des Superhelden-Films



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. Februar 2019)

*Dark Phoenix: Düstere Szenen im zweiten Trailer des Superhelden-Films*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Dark Phoenix: Düstere Szenen im zweiten Trailer des Superhelden-Films* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Dark Phoenix: Düstere Szenen im zweiten Trailer des Superhelden-Films*


----------



## TobiTopper (28. Februar 2019)

*Dark Phoenix: Düstere Szenen im zweiten Trailer des Superhelden-Films*

Sehr Sehr NICE. Ich glaube ich muss bei dem Film, ins Kino gehen....


----------



## RyzA (1. März 2019)

*AW: Dark Phoenix: Düstere Szenen im zweiten Trailer des Superhelden-Films*

Ich habe die X-Men Bluray Box. Aber immer noch nicht  "Apocalypse" gesehen. Wird langsam Zeit!


----------

